# Phalaenopsis Caribbean Sunset X minus



## ORG (Nov 6, 2010)

Here a very interesting hybrid between
*Phalaenopsis Caribbean Sunset* X *Kingidium minus*. I saw this hybrid today in Califonia.


















Really a very nice tiny beauty

Olaf


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2010)

very nice colors and interesting form of that bloom!!! Jean


----------



## ORG (Nov 6, 2010)

You get up very early in the morning

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2010)

ORG said:


> You get up very early in the morning
> 
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf



I am an early-bird Olaf, not yet used to the winter-time, 
Greetings from Luxembourg! Jean


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Olaf,

quiet interesting little hybrid , Kingidium minus seems to very dominant
here in Thailand I have seen a hybrid of minus crossed on Doritis pulcherima
the quantity of flowers increased, color pink but plant and flower habit 
King. minus. thanx for nice pictures and sharing with us.
cliokchi


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 6, 2010)

Was it fragrant?


----------



## ORG (Nov 6, 2010)

It was not fragrant

Olaf


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 6, 2010)

ORG said:


> It was not fragrant
> 
> Olaf



Even so, it's quite pretty! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Nov 6, 2010)

I really like this direction in phals. Something different indeed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2010)

That is really cute -- I like it also.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

shaped like a doritis!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2010)

I love it!!!!!!


----------

